

Command HN: Vote up good questions - nkurz

It's obviously pretentious to tell people what to do on a site like this, but one of the things I notice about HN is that we seem to reward good answers much more than good questions.  But without the right question being asked, that answer might never have been written.   Vote up comments that lead to good answers and good discussions, and maybe we'll get more of them!<p>The flip side is that sarcastic one-liners often lead to a string of similar responses.  Usually the piling on gets (properly) voted down, but the first joke often gets a lot of points and appears high on the page.  This isn't necessarily bad in itself, but when posting a quick quip stop to think ahead of how people will respond to it.  If it's going to produce a string of low quality rejoinders, maybe it's best to skip it.
======
tantadruj
That's the story of mass online media. Today I spent like 2hours preparing a
blog post and it spiraled from new page in 15 minutes. id=2421007 It's the way
life works. New things come, old die. It's the same story with internet
technologies, not the best ones survive.

------
pacifika
If good answers are rewarded more than good questions perhaps the question
karma should be partly derived from the total/average answer karma for that
question?

